# Eva Mendes' Nacktbilder wurden gestohlen!



## Mandalorianer (24 Feb. 2011)

*Die Nackedei-Fotos waren für eine Ausstellung
Eva Mendes' Nacktbilder wurden gestohlen!​*

Oh, wie unangenehm! Eva Mendes (36) hatte für viel Furore gesorgt durch die Veröffentlichung von Nacktbildern. Die Fotos sollten eigentlich nur sehr sexy und auch ein bisschen freizügig werden. Aber das Shooting lief so gut und Eva fühlte sich so wohl, dass sie kurzzeitig den Busen blitzen ließ. Was für extrem viel Aufregung sorgte, ist nun auf einem neuen Level angekommen. Denn die Bilder sind weg!

Die Kunstwerke sollten eigentlich zu einer Ausstellung transportiert werden, doch sechs der Bilder kamen nie an. Anscheinend sind sie Gegenstand eines offenherzigen Diebstahls geworden. Der Fotograf Lyndon Chubbuck wird nun Anzeige gegen unbekannt erstatten, aber aus reinen Versicherungsgründen, da er nicht glaubt, dass die Werke jemals wieder gefunden werden.

Wenn man sich schon die Mühe macht, die Bilder der sexy Schauspielerin zu stehlen, warum sollte man sie dann auch zurückgeben? Einzig gute Nachricht: Da es sich um Fotografien handelt, kann Chubbuck jederzeit einen Neudruck machen lassen. Die Ausstellung wird dadurch also nicht gefährdet.
Na Gott sei Dank! 

*Wo sind se denn
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (24 Feb. 2011)

her mit den Bildern


----------



## Q (25 Feb. 2011)

zur Not hätte sie sich ja auch einfach selber nackt da hinstellen können, das hätte ordentlich Kundschaft gegeben


----------

